# SMG's 2000 Project Beetle



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I guess it's time I posted my project up on the Vortex for everyone to see.








I've owned this car for 4 years and the paint was starting to show its age. I couldn't bring myself to sell it and move on so it's time to really step up and freshen this car up.
Here's some before pics:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (SomeMacGuy)*

The day the car arrived at the shop:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (SomeMacGuy)*

More progress:


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (SomeMacGuy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (PzwoTDI)*

Nice what color are you doing?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (FastAndFurious)*

Same colour, just not faded to crap.


----------



## boser4life (May 5, 2007)

nice i love the way the a8's look on the beetle


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (boser4life)*

are they a8's or rep's. regardless they still look sick man. mine needs to be cleaned up a bit to. but dont have the money right now. actually the tranny f***ed up earlier today so now i have that on my hands







. looks good man. 
how much did the respray cost?? just for future ref (if u dont mind me asking)


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (SomeMacGuy)*

cool man , looks like your doing some mods while your at it too which is always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

looks great man!!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

man that rollin shot is HOT! you on coils?
also really like the fog-grill-bar-thingy painted black. ive thought about going all black but the green around the fog's looks nice!
good luck on the project


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Yeah the car is on FK coils and sits a bit lower now than it did in that rolling shot.








I did the grille bar myself with rock guard and a foam brush. I've been meaning to post a DIY but I've never gotten around to it.


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

looking good bro!
glad to see you have some "SHOP" wheels to roll her on.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (b-double-e)*

Look'n good!
Can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (pdoel)*

wow. havent seen that name in a while.


----------



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

Siiiick can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (King__Nothing)*

Sanding is almost finished, the painter is hoping to shoot primer late this week or early next:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

I just visited Fred for, (I think), the last time until the car is done. :? Heading back to school on Tuesday so I'm obviously taking my winter beater back to school and I'll come home to get the bug when it's done.
The car is totally stripped, the bodywork is mostly finished and it should be ready to paint soon. ...I hope..
















































Oh, and one more little thing. Decided to test-fit a new toy while the bumper was off.
















That's it for now!


----------



## boser4life (May 5, 2007)

badass


----------



## gilligan69 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (boser4life)*

Shaved it finally ay Jordan..... Looking real nice Bro. Can't wait to see it finished. 
P.S. that fourth picture made me think you took it to Red Greens shop to get it done LOL.


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (gilligan69)*

what car is that intercooler off?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurobeetle* »_what car is that intercooler off?

Euro Ford Focus 2.5T

_Quote, originally posted by *gilligan69* »_Shaved it finally ay Jordan..... Looking real nice Bro. Can't wait to see it finished. 
P.S. that fourth picture made me think you took it to Red Greens shop to get it done LOL.









Thanks man! Yeah it's a pretty hard looking place outside, but the work that comes out of this place is just phenomenal. 
I'm getting anxious to get my car back though!!








He's one of these "It's done when it's done" guys. No deadlines, no promises..










_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 10:55 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_










What wheels are these?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (Turbogirl02)*

18x8" Audi A8 Replicas.


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (SomeMacGuy)*

where did you get the A8 replicas or do you know of a website where i could get them?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (Turbogirl02)*

http://raderwerks.com/


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
Euro Ford Focus 2.5T
_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 10:55 PM 9-1-2008_

how much did that cost if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

$160 to my door from the UK. Got lucky on ebay.co.uk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 12:52 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

how are you going to route your piping? and if you DIY takes ome pictures i will need some ideas for routing when i buy a small FMIC
edit: btw thanks for the advice on the FK coils stance


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

So I went to visit the slowest bodyman on the planet today.








It's all primed now, the climate control is on in the paint booth and paint should be here in the next few days. He's obsessed with perfection, so the car is now 100% straight. He's been running lights all over the car this week to make sure the paint will "have perfect reflections".
























































It's taking forever I know but his work is amazing and I know it will totally be worth the wait.


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 12:36 AM 10-18-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_It's taking forever I know but his work is amazing and I know it will totally be worth the wait.

Obsession can be a good thing







Dude, your bodyguy is my kind a guy. Get it done right the first time and I'm sure it'll show when it's all said and done. I can't wait to see it too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Lookin good bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know about the "taking forever" part. This current Stage II of my Ruf Bug Conversion has been going on for over a year.








Hopefully we'll both be done by next Spring, and can hook up for a Cruise!








"Hollywood"


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (SomeMacGuy)*

Hell yeah, dude! Everyone looks badass so far. Can't wait to see more progress! Good luck!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

The UPS man showed up first thing this morning. Christmas has arrived a few months early.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (SomeMacGuy)*

Good for you man, congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Look's like somebody's gonna be goin' *F A S T* soon.








Who's software you gonna be runnin'?
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 1:05 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (HollywoodsBug)*

Looks like a nice quality kit. External wastegate and all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice progress!









_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Good for you man, congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Look's like somebody's gonna be goin' *F A S T* soon.








Who's software you gonna be runnin'?
"Hollywood"









_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 1:05 PM 10-22-2008_

It's a 2.0 Kinetic turbo kit, so probably C2 Motorsports software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Oh hell yes.
How much did that turbo kit set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: SMG's 2000 Project Beetle (gt2437)*

Yep! Picking up a spare ECU this week to send to C2. They should be able to get it back to me before April hopefully.








The kit set me back $2795US since I went with the stage 1 kit with stage 3 software. Stage 3 is just the basic kit with a FMIC, upgraded software and a low-compression headspacer. I'm picking up forged pistons to lower the compression instead of using a headspacer and I already have my own FMIC.
Should be able to make the same numbers as the Kinetic Stage 3 dynos hopefully.


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Damn, dude. I can't wait! I'm uber excited and I'll probably never even see this car!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice! Can't you bolt 20V head on 2.0L block? If I recall correctly from my VW days lol.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Nice! Can't you bolt 20V head on 2.0L block? If I recall correctly from my VW days lol.

yup, with a little work of course.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

This kit is worth every penny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm going to do the whole 8v turbo thing for a while.








I might consider a head swap down the road but this kit is supposed to put down 250whp so I think that will be plenty for a little while.


----------



## Silver01GLS (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

what are you doing with the supercharger that's on your car? or have you sold it already? I've been working on gathering parts for my 2.0T project but cash has been slow due to building a garage. the good thing is that C2 is only about 20 minutes from my house so when it comes software time i can get real time tuning.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Silver01GLS)*

I'm going to sell it in the spring once I get the car up and running.


----------



## Silver01GLS (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

hmmm, i may be interested in it by then depending on price. I'm not looking to make crazy HP i just want a little extra punch for my 2.slow and have heard the supercharger is good for that. How have you liked it?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Silver01GLS)*

PM'ed


----------



## Silver01GLS (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

PM'd you back


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Silver01GLS)*

I checked in on the car on Friday and I was very happy to see it sitting outside, painted.








The bumpers are prepped and were going to be sprayed today and I'm just waiting on "foils" from the dealer to protect places like the fenders bumper edges and where the fenders meet the rockers.








































































Very stoked to see it almost done. ......Just in time for winter storage.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

I came home on Friday and I really didn't expect to get my car back, but there it was, sitting outside Freds shop all finished.
















It rained straight from Friday to Sunday night without letting up, but I managed to snap a few pics this morning when the sun actually came out for a minute.
















































It really sucks getting it back just in time for storage though. It's already been gone for over 3 months and now it will be away for another 4.
Ah well, just glad to get it done.


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

looks klean brother... 
now the poor thing's gotta be put away for winter like a squirrel hidin' his nuts


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

looks good. and welcome to the club


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Oh damn.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks amazing


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Nice, Although I like the vdub logo on the front but looks great.. Now I want an intercooler like urs lol


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Thanks for all the positive comments guys!
The 9:1 JE pistons and Scat rods showed up today. I don't have too many parts left to buy so it's all coming together.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

So once you build 2.0 with forged everything and turn the boost what, what is it capable of making power wise?


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Nice!
Love the shaved signals and rear markers.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_So once you build 2.0 with forged everything and turn the boost what, what is it capable of making power wise?

as much as the trans will hold before it commits sepeku


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This is a Kinetic Stage 3 dyno, so I'm hoping to hit the same numbers to start off with and later on go with a built head, LSD, etc etc.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

looking good!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (gt2437)*

car looks super clean, looks like you have a very good body guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Na guys if u want to see a clean beetle u need to check out my daily kicker







lol its in top shape.... okay maybe not but gets great gas milage... will post a pic so we can compare the 2 beetles...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I don't want to be an ass but please don't post pics of your car in my project thread.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Na guys if u want to see a clean beetle u need to check out my daily kicker







lol its in top shape.... okay maybe not but gets great gas milage... will post a pic so we can compare the 2 beetles...

wtf? 
smg, your car look amazing. great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wish i could massage my exterior like that but i spent the kids college fund on my motor.







(j/k not really my kids still cooking in moms belly lol)


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I don't want to be an ass but please don't post pics of your car in my project thread.

LOL don't worry you can chill out.. My beetle is sooo beat up I would not post pics of it any ways... Its the worst one in my area any ways... I was just joking around. I guess cuz I am gelous of your nice ride. BTW... vortex is not yours so any one can post up anywhere.. Just want to clear that up. But keep up the good work and I am looking at ur progress cuz I want to see what mods can I do to my beetle IF i will do anything to it other than beat the **** out of it.. But I don't think it will ever happen to this car cuz it has really really close to 300K and I got bigger things to worry about like the last owner messed my front bumper up so bad.. so yeah
Oh why don't you post in a forum I started "what did you do to ur today" Its getting quite a few ppl posting on it.. But hard to get numbers in any beetle forum. Hope to see you posting there!


----------



## HCSkorpio (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Looking Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_cuz I am gelous 










_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_vortex is not yours so any one can post up anywhere.. Just want to clear that up.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

thumbs up for doing something different but for what your going to have in this engine and turbo kit you could have probably built a 2.0 20v that could rev to 8k rpms and make 400+whp
but to each there own some like vanilla some like chocolate i like funky munkey myself haha


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (50trim S)*

coming from someone who has already built an 8v turbo .... it doesn't always work that way.


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bump for updates.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

Not too much going on at the moment honestly. I just installed a Bernt gauge pod and 3 VDO gauges last night so I'm slowly picking away at the interior.
Before the holidays I cut the CG tops off my original door panels and plastic welded them to the Turbo S door panels. I'll have more pics shortly once parts start trickling in again.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*

Parts keep coming in from all over. A lot showed up this week, the mailman asked me if it was my birthday. :lol:








I also finished the black interior swap and installed the gauges. I'll have interior pics once I get the TT shifter mounted. There's also a few parcels that got shipped to my father's house, such as the motor mounts.
All I have left to buy is the stainless IC piping and a few gaskets from the dealer, everything else is here. 8)


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*

Nice beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work on the paint job too


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

I usually can't keep the same set of wheels for more than a year, but I loved the A8's on the car so I had to step it up a bit for 2009. I had a local guy refinish them, he recut the faces, sprayed the cutouts grey to match the OE centercaps and recleared them. I'm really happy with how they turned out.








I bought a spare AEG longblock last week for $100 so I was able to get it to the machine shop early to get built. Getting the bottom end rebuilt and the crank balanced plus the forged gear installed. Everythings slowly coming together.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*

I haven't updated this thread in a while so I'll throw a few pics up I took a month ago. The car is almost done so I'll have some finished pics up shortly.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Looks good!
You already popped open the motor and installed those rods and pistons? Or is that were your at now?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

That's where it was 3-4 weeks ago. I'm going to pick the car up on Monday.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Very cool! Should be awesome to finally get that psi turned up into competitive levels!
I can't wait to see a big power 8v!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

So I picked the car up on Monday. It is by far the fastest car I have ever driven, I can't imagine needing any more power but I know that will change.








I haven't had a chance to take any artsy pics of the car but I'll hopefully get the motivation up this weekend to get some better shots.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

This thing is looking great man. Just a few questions for you. What route did you take your intercooler piping? And, since you shaved the front turn indicators, did you mount something in the headlights or elsewhere to keep it legal?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

please disregard the last question, just noticed the clear's.


----------



## crammers (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*

whered ya get the tt shifter?


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (crammers)*

what suspension are you running on there?


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Looking forward to seeing this car next week Jordan. You've done a great job with it.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

also, when you get on the dyno, post up the power figures.


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

sick.........


----------



## braupe (Jun 7, 2008)

I would love to see some vids of this bad a beetle. FYI my gf has a 2.0 beetle and wants a turbo bad, so any details on the build would be valuable info...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (braupe)*

New pic from the other night:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Very nice build! Pics of the TT shifter in? Would that fit my turbo S?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

I never ended up installing it but I was going to plastic weld part of the original TT console to a NB automatic shift plate and then epoxy, fill, sand and paint the whole thing.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I never ended up installing it but I was going to plastic weld part of the original TT console to a NB automatic shift plate and then epoxy, fill, sand and paint the whole thing.


OH i see


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

what the hell is up with that valve cover and why is is so much diff from mine


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_what the hell is up with that valve cover and why is is so much diff from mine

It's from a 2003/04 Jetta 2.0 I think. They're all over eBay. I originally bought it intending to polish it but I decided it wasn't worth the effort so I'm just rocking it as is.

_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_Gorgeous

Thanks!


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

I can't believe that i haven't posted in your build thread... you've done an amazing job with this car and i can honestly say i haven't seen another beetle that can even come close to the quality of this car... I love seeing it rolling around town
Good job buddy


----------

